# Current villagers at your Campsite?



## Flare (Nov 25, 2017)

Who are your current villagers currently residing at your campsite?

Mine are:

• Bunnie
• Rosie
• Apollo
• Beau
• Lily
• Goldie
• Kid Cat


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I have Rosie, Cherry, Apollo, Filbert, Jay, Goldie, and Beau right now - just waiting for the last item to finish so I can invite Ketchup next!


----------



## angiepie (Nov 25, 2017)

We already have a topic. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?439337-Who-s-in-your-campsite


----------



## Flare (Nov 25, 2017)

angiepie said:


> We already have a topic.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?439337-Who-s-in-your-campsite



Lmao yeah I noticed that after posting this thread. 
Imma ask for this thread to be closed.


----------

